# [Risolto] Circa Vixie-cron.

## ciro64

Ave a tutti  :Smile: 

Perdonate i miei neuroni ma .... faccio fatica a capire come impostare correttamente vixie-cron; ho letto la guida

Vixie-cron è impostato per attivarsi in runlevel Default.

Ho aggiunto solo una istruzione, presente in crons.cron:

```

*       *       *       1-12    1               /sbin/fstrim -v -a

```

E naturalmente ho dato

```

# crontab crons.cron
```

Di conseguenza il mio "crontab -l" dice:

```

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE - edit the master and reinstall.

# (/home/sandro/Funtoo/crons.cron installed on Sun Dec 21 22:10:02 2014)

# (Cron version V5.0 -- $Id: crontab.c,v 1.12 2004/01/23 18:56:42 vixie Exp $)

*       *       *       1-12    1               /sbin/fstrim -v -a

```

In teoria dovrebbe eseguire l'operazione il primo di ogni mese, mentre noto che in /var/mail/root mi dice che praticamente viene eseguito ogni minuto  :Surprised: 

ho installato anacron; ma serve o no con vixie-cron ?

Cos'altro ho "cannato" ?

Grazie a chi mi sappia chiarificare la situazione   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sabayonino

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Cron

la sintassi sembra giusta

ma basterebbe anche solo 1-12 riguardo il mese) . cron viene avviato ogni 00.00 del primo se non indicato diversamente

```
* * * 1-12 * blah blah 
```

puoi postare l'output di /var/mail/root ?

----------

## ciro64

Grazie, farò così.

Però nella guida diceva di commentare le righe in

```

$ cat /etc/crontab 

# for vixie cron

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/vixie-cron/files/crontab-3.0.1-r4,v 1.3 2011/09/20 15:13:51 idl0r Exp $

# Global variables

SHELL=/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

MAILTO=root

HOME=/

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

59  *  * * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

9  3  * * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

19 4  * * 6     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

29 5  1 * *     root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

*/10  *  * * *  root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

```

devo commentare tutto o le ultime 6?

----------

## sabayonino

quelle righe servono per controllare ed eseguire gli scripts in quelle directory , e se ci sta di mezzo pore anacron meglio ancora per un sistema non H24

se le rimuovi , gli script (alcuni di sistema) non verranno eseguiti.

manca l'output che ti ho richiesto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

Boh avevo eliminato /var/mail/root

però avevo aggiunto anacron. provo a rimuoverlo e vedo che fa...

scusate e perdonate la mia scarsissima capacità di comprensione.

----------

## sabayonino

prova a rimuovere quel cron file e prova utilizzare direttamente /etc/crontab reindirizzando l'output del comando verso un file di log

 */etc/crontab wrote:*   

> * * * 1-12 *   root   /sbin/fstrim -v -a     > /var/log/fstrim.log

 

e vedi che succede controllando /var/log/fstrim.log dopo un paio di minuti (il file dovrebbe risultare vuoto essendo impostato per ogni mese)

poi vediam il dafarsi

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ho aggiunto solo una istruzione, presente in crons.cron:
> 
> ```
> 
> *       *       *       1-12    1               /sbin/fstrim -v -a
> ...

 

Per queste operazioni dovrebbe bastare cron se sai quando è acceso il computer.

Altrimenti dovresti usare anacron.

Hai provato a sostituire gli asterischi con "numeri"?

Di solito l'asterisco significa "ogni", se imposti qualcosa tipo:

```

00       01       1       *    *               /sbin/fstrim -v -a

```

Cosa restituisce?

Dovrebbe eseguire il trim alle 1:00 del primo giorno di ogni mese.

Ammesso che sia acceso ;-)

----------

## ciro64

@ Sabayonino: ho modificato il corntab (però ho usato ">>" anzichè ">" altrimenti non posso contare quante volte viene eseguito.

Ho pulito crontab quindi inserita la stringa in /etc/crontab.

Risultato ( tempo di bere un cafferino e fumare una sigaretta ) :

```

ci74771ht ~ # cat /var/log/fstrim.log 

ci74771ht ~ # cat /var/log/fstrim.log 

/: 20.9 GiB (22452240384 bytes) trimmed

/: 20.9 GiB (22452240384 bytes) trimmed

/: 20.9 GiB (22452649984 bytes) trimmed

/: 20.9 GiB (22452932608 bytes) trimmed

```

@Xdarma

Con la tua stringa ha fatto solo 1 fstrim (anche se avrebbe non dovuto farlo o sbaglio) ?

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Xdarma
> 
> Con la tua stringa ha fatto solo 1 fstrim (anche se avrebbe non dovuto farlo o sbaglio) ?
> ...

 

cron non avrebbe dovuto eseguirlo. Ma anacron sì.

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho installato anacron; ma serve o no con vixie-cron ? 
> 
> 

 

Controlla come hai configurato il tuo computer perché forse sei già a posto. ;-)

----------

## ciro64

@Xdarma: No anacron non c'è; lo misi poi lo tolsi .... probabilmente ho commesso un errore dimenticandomi di "ripulire" /var/log/fstrim.log prima di eseguire con la tua stringa in crontab.

Ultima domanda: se emergo anche anacron, è sufficiente o devo configurarlo in qualche modo particolare in modo che possa far eseguire azioni "pendenti" in crontab ?

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ultima domanda: se emergo anche anacron, è sufficiente o devo configurarlo in qualche modo particolare in modo che possa far eseguire azioni "pendenti" in crontab ?

 

Boh, è passato molto tempo e non me lo ricordo.

Comunque dal sito indicato in portage, dalle pagine man e dal file di configurazione dovresti estrapolare qualcosa.

EDIT:

Un punto di partenza direttamente del gentoo-wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Cron#anacron

----------

## ciro64

Ok .... penso di aver compreso..... bah per ora anacron non mi è necessario tassativamente. Penso possa bastarmi cron.

Grazie Ancora degli aiuti e di nuovo Buon Anno  :Smile: 

----------

